

Fantasy Premier League Algorithm Output – Week 7 - roblynch
http://robl.co/fantasy-premier-league-algorithm-week-7/

======
mickmock
I'm gonna trust this and put a couple of these players on my team for the
weekend!

------
rey12rey
I'll hold on for now and monitor how this suggested team performs over the
course of the month and then make a decision. I've already thrown away my
wildcard so...

